# Hmm.....Can'T Decide Between These Two Divers



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi All,

After reading the Sub and Sub-a-like thread I quite fancy something similar. I've only got one diver, which is my trusty Vostok Amphibia.

I've been looking online all day and am now suffering from sore eyes, but I've narrowed it down to the two watches that you see below. My main criteria was that I wanted something a little like the black Submariner, but not close enough that anyone would mistake it for one. Both are automatics that can be had for around Â£100. I found it hard to find divers that are 40mm or under. Anything over that looks too big on my wrist. I don't intend to swim in either!



















The Orient Mako is the most well known and Orient have a good reputation and make their own movements. Of course, it might have a wobbly bezel....  The dolphins on the strap are a little annoying, but I could buy a new strap. It's the perfect case size.

The De Tomaso uses a Miyota movement. It has some very nice little details such as the logo on the second hand and the lume set between the markers. In terms of looks I think I slightly prefer it, but perhaps it is a little too Rolex like for comfort. I think it may be over 40mm as the case size was given as 43mm, which would be fine if it included the crown. I've emailed the seller. Another downside is that if I don't like it, being an unknown brand it would have limited resale or trade value.

Comments and ideas very much welcomed! I really can't decide this time.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

It would be the Orient for me - IMHO it has a nicer dial with numbers, a less fussy bezel & it has Day/Date without the lens. Would swap the strap tho' which is fuggly !


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Orient, bar none...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I like that second one. Distinct from the classic Rolex Sub I think. Invicta use a Miyota movement on the, what is it, 8926? Only downside for me is that that particular movement only winds one way. No idea if its the same on this watch, any pics of the caseback (and is it exhibition)? I love those hands, if the lume is strong, should look sublime at night (if you get it, you MUST post a lume pic, I can talk you through the idiot's guide to lume pics).

You could probably pop off that magnifier if you were so inclined.

I have two Orients, like them a lot, good VFM, but I'm annoyed that the Mako has a separate screwdown pusher for nothing more than setting the day display (which you might use ... 8-10 times a year?). :thumbsdown: I dislike so obtrusive a design feature for a design deficiency in the movement (Seiko 7S26s can set day + date just fine with one crown stem). IMHO of course. I believe Orient makes a Mako XL (EM75) and another diver (EM76) that I like better. The EM75 has a shorter pusher for the day, and the EM76 has the pusher flush with the case. The EM75 is a bigger watch than the Mako, of course. (Orient Watch USA has comparison pics here and here.)

I think the EM76 comes in a "silver knight" model that hews close to my Seiko.

Oh, something I just learned reading the EMxx manual, you can wind them manually. My ER and EV models don't wind manually.

If the lugs are std size, you can always put it on leather, or get a SS bracelet from our host or elsewhere. That's my latest money waster, I've spent > $350 on bands and bracelets recently (and another $100 on Bergeon tools).

Okay, honesty here: I like the San Remo because I grew up with an old Italian restaurant (now hotel & restaurant) around the corner called The San Remo. (In "Little Italy" in San Francisco.)


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Orient also for me......... :thumbup:

BR Martin


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Alex. Have you seen the Vostok Amfibia Reef? The blak dial version looks good.

Roger


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm with the Orient mako vote, I have one incoming of the blue dialled flavour :thumbup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like the look of the second one....the bezel edge looks pretty cool


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Orient, definitely the Orient.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Orient all day long, excellent build quality and at a good price too!


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Never been sure about that (chrono) button on the Orients?

Roger


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

both look great to me


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. Not too keen on the Amfibia Reef. Something about it doesnt look quite right. I like the Mako XL a lot, but I thought it would be too big. It was interesting to see the comparison shot in David's link.

I think I'm going to have to sleep on it, but I am getting more concerned that the DeTomaso might be sized more similar to the Mako XL than the Mako.

A couple more photos of each that I found online. If I go for the Mako, I'd probably buy a similar rubber strap to the one on the DeTomaso.





































The only photo of the DeTomaso(I keep thinking TheTomato) caseback I could find was a blurry one, but it showed it was not transparent.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Am not keen on the pusher on the orient but prefer it to be honest. Enjoy whichever one you finally settle on. Regards, jim


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You'll be in good company with the Mako, there's an army of Mako owners/fans on WUS.

Oh. :huh: The DeTomaso has their name on the side of the case, Invicta-style. :thumbsdown: Otherwise, I like its 5513 looks. Wonder if that could be polished off (or send it to someone to bead-blast, or to DLC it even).


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Let's see now.. uhhh... that one!










No... wait a minute... uhhh... that one!










Hold on... I'm not sure... errr... that one!










Nope, nope... that one!










wait, wait... uhhh...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## robbra (Apr 5, 2010)

DeTomaso for me. I really like the bezel and hands. It also has the advantage that you're not likely to see another person wearing one. That't why I like Vostoks.

Rob


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Would you not consider a seiko?

Of the two I would say the Orient gets my vote but a 007 looks a bit 'subish' but with the offset crown has it's own style.

Just my 2 pence


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I had the 007 on my short list for quite a while. I love some of the modified ones on ebay.

I also had this Invicta on the list, but decided against it as there is too much on the dial.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I've a couple of Orients - a black sub (bought to see if I would wear the real thing - I wouldn't, it's a size thing) and a bumble bee 










So my vote would be for the Orient - just excellent VFM, would never be an embarrassment in any collection, and retains a good resale price.

What's not to like?

(Once you've changed it's shoes, but I'm not into rubber)

As for the DeTomaso - what is it? :dontgetit:

If you want a good sub-a-like - get an Orient :lol:


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I had an Orient with a blue dial once.










Couldn't fault it for the price. Great VFM.

However, I really like the De Tomaso except that the font for the San Remo bit is a bit on the large side. The hands though, the T logo at 12 o'clock and the second hand logo is a nice touch. Hmm, I might look into that one too...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> As for the DeTomaso - what is it? :dontgetit:
> 
> If you want a good sub-a-like - get an Orient :lol:


:thumbsdown: The ER00 model has sloppy bezels. But a nice movement for a good price all the same. I see now why so many people seem to buy the Mako, it's more distinctively "Orient." Like the 007 (and many other models) says "Seiko."


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

They're both nice looking watches - only ever seen an Orient in the flesh, and it was an attractive looking watch; quite discreet in a 'subby' sort of way. My taste in divers tends more towards the 'hey look at me', but it looked good on my mate's wrist.


----------



## Veracocha (Jul 29, 2010)

On looks alone then it's the De Tomaso for me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Between the two, the Orient.

Someone mentioned an Anfibia and there's this one that Ian pointed out on some other topic. Should be hard to find and maybe a little bit more expensive though... it's the Red Sea.


----------



## Adz (Jul 8, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Between the two, the Orient.
> 
> Someone mentioned an Anfibia and there's this one that Ian pointed out on some other topic. Should be hard to find and maybe a little bit more expensive though... it's the Red Sea.


now that i like !


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another vote for the Mako, an excellent well built watch :thumbsup:

*Orient CEM65006D`Mako` cal. 469 21 Jewels.*


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

i would choose the orient,just.but i would rather have a seiko of the same value.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Someone mentioned an Anfibia and there's this one that Ian pointed out on some other topic. Should be hard to find and maybe a little bit more expensive though... it's the Red Sea.


Looks good on a NATO!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like a lot of the Orient range, I wish Roy would/could stock them.

But I don't like this diver, at all, I've seen them cheap on the sales section and never been tempted, they look "wrong". The bezel is too thin, the markers on the bezel too small, the latter draws attention to the former. I don't like the pusher. No cyclops. I don't like the weedy "Water Resist" font and the Orient logo is a contender along with Invicta for the worlds worst. I've handled one and the bracelet (and clasp) is excellent at this price level.



The De Tomaso is new to me, it looks a bit shiny/tacky but more like a sub. Not too sure about the handest ends but the at least the bezel & markers and the face indices are all proportionate, my main gripe with the Orient. The "De Tomaso" on the case is a mistake but at least it's a nice font. Good choice in movement, super robust and reliable.

As for re-sale, I am not so sure the Orient will have an advantage, I am sure they have been on the sales forum at Â£50/60. I might not know or be interested in a "De Tomaso" but I'd be interested in a good looking sub-a-like once I knew that it had a Miyota 8215 inside.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

For me, I'd go with the Orient Mako. I've owned both the blue and the black, and whilst the blue dial is a bit special in strong sunlight, I found I preferred the black for general wear. Both of mine kept excellent time, around +/-2 secs per day, which was good as the movement doesn't hack, nor can you hand-wind them. Neither of mine had "wobbly" bezels, although I must admit the bracelet wasn't much to write home about, it was bit "rattly" but did the job and looked good. The stiff black plastic "divers" strap was a pain and I found I much preferred the watch on a bracelet, especially the black, but also think they'd both go well on a NATO. The screw-lock pusher for day changing was a bit naff, but does give the watch an individual look. As for resale, I paid about US$100 each for both mine (used, minty with box & papers) and sold them about 6 months later for the same amount. Bloody good value for money IMO


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. Out of the two I've settled on the Orient. I went to bed wanting the DeTomaso and woke up wanting the Orient!

For those of you who commented on the DeTomaso's hands, I noticed that the Boschett Reef Ranger has the same.

I've spent a while now looking at loads of different divers. I'm thinking about a CWC automatic diver. It's four times the price of the Orient, but it does have a certain something about the design. The weekend after next, I'm going to pop over to Silvermans in Mile End and take a look. If I don't like them in the flesh, I'll definitely order the Orient.

I've started a new thread in the Military section to see if anyone has first hand experience of them.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yo prefiero el "Orient", but couldn't really tell you why - I've an Orient (not a sub-a-like) in the box that I like and wear. maybe that's affecting *sub*liminally 

(at this time on a Wednesday - must stop the afternoon Brandy session)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> (at this time on a Wednesday - must stop the afternoon Brandy session)


No you don't, you sound good to me


----------

